# Medical induction for labor.



## KarenConnors (Oct 23, 2009)

I have been taught to bill out all inductions with 59200 which according to the CPT book is for insertion of a cervical dilator. I don't believe I am doing this correctly. Sometimes the physician is using suppositories and sometimes injections.

The CPT book says for introduction of a hypertonic solution and/or prostaglandin to initiate labor use 59850-59857 accordingly but when I look up those codes and they seem to be for induced abortions and none of the diagnoses given are for live deliveries. Can someone help me to code this correctly?

Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 23, 2009)

I am not billing this code at this time but this is the lay description from encoderpro.com

"59200  
Insertion of cervical dilator (eg, laminaria, prostaglandin) (separate procedure)  

The physician inserts a cervical dilator, such as a laminaria or prostaglandin, into the endocervix to chemically stimulate and dilate the cervical canal. Using a speculum, the physician views the cervix and uses a tool to grasp it and pull it down. A laminaria, which is a sterile applicator made of kelp or synthetic material, may be placed in the cervical canal where it absorbs moisture, swells, and gradually dilates the cervix prior to inducing labor. Or the physician may insert prostaglandin in the form of gel or suppositories into the cervix in order to prime it six to 12 hours before induction. "

So they are including the supppositories as well. Hope this helps.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## KarenConnors (Oct 26, 2009)

*Induction for labor*

Thank you very much. Even though I have a OB/GYN comprehensive guide it doesn't explain all that much. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing this incorrectly.


----------

